# Wireless Mighty Mouse $49.99 on sale @ Futureshop



## bishopandarlo (Mar 22, 2006)

I have the Futureshop flyer for March 23 - March 29, 2007 and the Wireless Mighty Mouse will be on sale for $49.99.

EDIT: There's also a Friends & Family sale March 25th/26th:
"SAVE 10% on all mice & keyboards (Online only)"

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pr...angid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10078316&catid=14265


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

and I thought $71.99 for an open box at Best Buy was a tempting deal... wow... might have to consider it.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

did you happen to any wireless keyboards in the flyer???


----------



## bishopandarlo (Mar 22, 2006)

kevs~just kevs said:


> did you happen to any wireless keyboards in the flyer???


The Apple Wireless Keyboard is listed at the regular price ($69.99).


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

We have Wireless Apple keyboards - email [email protected] $49


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Do yourself a favour, and stay away from the Apple Wireless Mouse.

The Logitech V270 is vastly superior. http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pr...angid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10075011&catid=14265


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

I'd stay with the V270. It's slightly smaller than a regular mouse, and slightly larger than a mini mouse.

Macally makes a really small portable Bluetooth, but too small, and your hand cramps up.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Does BestBuy price match? I bought a wireless mighty mouse last week at $79.


----------



## bishopandarlo (Mar 22, 2006)

Macified said:


> Does BestBuy price match? I bought a wireless mighty mouse last week at $79.


Yes + 10% the difference:
http://www.bestbuy.ca/helpsection/EN/online_policies.asp?onlinepoliciesID=1&logon=&langid=EN


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## RKM (Jun 23, 2005)

Just curious as to what makes the logitech superior to the mm? Not trying to be a smart a$$ as I have had nothing but great service out of any of my logitech devices.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for the info on the price match. I'll pop over to FS tomorrow and pick up a flyer to take to BB.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

RKM said:


> Just curious as to what makes the logitech superior to the mm?


The Logitech is a true two-button mouse, not Apple's one-button, two-sensors, not sure if you want right or left click, mouse. The scroll-ball on Apple's mouse is notoriously flaky, getting gummed up rather easily. The "side" buttons on the Apple mouse are incorrectly positioned as well, requiring a hand adjustment to push them. Go with the Logitech, your hand will thank you.


----------



## mcdermij (Oct 13, 2006)

The Mighty Mouse takes some getting used to that's for sure....for $50?? It'd be very hard to say no to that deal.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## mcdermij (Oct 13, 2006)

kevs~just kevs said:


> did you happen to any wireless keyboards in the flyer???


There is this wireless desktop on for $99...not too shabby, made for macs.

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pr...S10071827&langid=EN&CMP=ILC-FS_Flyer_Tracking


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

bishopandarlo said:


> I have the Futureshop flyer for March 23 - March 29, 2007 and the Wireless Mighty Mouse will be on sale for $49.99.
> 
> EDIT: There's also a Friends & Family sale March 25th/26th:
> "SAVE 10% on all mice & keyboards (Online only)"



Do the friends and family sales usually apply to sale items too? The $50 is great but $45 is even better.


----------



## bishopandarlo (Mar 22, 2006)

satchmo said:


> Do the friends and family sales usually apply to sale items too? The $50 is great but $45 is even better.


It did apply to sales items in the past (with the exception of laptops, monitors and major appliances). 
http://www.futureshop.ca/marketing/friendsandfamily/?CMP=EMC-email_special_promo

Since it's Sold Out online, it may still be ordered on back-order. Let us know.




mcdermij said:


> The Mighty Mouse takes some getting used to that's for sure....for $50?? It'd be very hard to say no to that deal.


Can you provide more on what you like/don't like about it? And can others please provide a review/opinion on this mouse? I am thinking of buying it, but haven't tried it out at all.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> We have Wireless Apple keyboards - email [email protected] $49



Well the only issue I have here is that it's pretty much impossible to get to you via transit, and I don't have access to a vehicle


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## bishopandarlo (Mar 22, 2006)

HowEver said:


> FutureShop is sold out online for the Wireless Bluetooth Mighty Mouse, but has instore stock (you can check online to see which stores have it). But they restock the online store, sometimes a few times a day, so it should be back.


I remember with the .mac sale FutureShop had that people were still able to order online even though it was sold out. It just took a few extra weeks for delivery.

I just got back from buying one. I'll let you know how I like it.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

BestBuy priced matched for me without comment. Got my price reduced from $79 to $49 which is great because I originally bought with a $50 gift card and payed the diff. Now the mouse fit within the card so I have no explaining to do.

Thanks for the heads-up on the pricing.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

Read this thread this morning, and checked the date of my BT mighty mouse purchase. I had until tomorrow the 24th to return it.
Showed London Drugs the Future Shop ad and they matched the price, no problem, so I kept the mouse and saved $30+taxes.
BTW, I am totally happy with this mouse.

jb


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Ordered one online and will pick up in store once I get confirmation.

On a related note, is there any documentation on how to clean the scroll ball on a Mighty Mouse? Is it simply cleaning it with alcohol occasionally and does it require cracking opening the housing?


----------



## bishopandarlo (Mar 22, 2006)

I've been using my new Wireless MM for a few hours now and I'm liking so far. I had been using an Apple Optical Pro Mouse for a while, so where my index finger usually would be on the Pro, is where the Scroll ball button is on the MM. I've had to adjust finger placement a little bit. I don't have the finger strength for easily squeezing the side buttons. Also the left and right buttons seem a little sensitive when I programmed them. But I like the scroll ball for looking through documents and as a short cut key. It's also not as heavy as I though it was going to be, and I have both batteries in it. Overall I'm really liking my new M.M.




satchmo said:


> On a related note, is there any documentation on how to clean the scroll ball on a Mighty Mouse? Is it simply cleaning it with alcohol occasionally and does it require cracking opening the housing?


There are instructions included on how to clean the mouse and scroll ball. It basically says to use a damp lint free cloth and rotate the ball.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## AquaAngel (Feb 16, 2007)

Well might be an idea for some of you, or my personal taste on those wireless gadgets as i love wireless devices "who doesn't", but i have here a Logitech wireless mouse "laser" and keyboard "combo deal" "S 530" is the model, that i bought at London drug for 120 bux and i personally love those logitech brand. 

it comes with the batteries "Yes it does" and never had any problem with it. 
On a daily use "heavy use as i am a graphic designer and a gamer" i haven't change the batteries and it has been over 7 months now and still running strong.

Just a food for thoughts for those that are looking for a good wireless brand keyboard and mouse. Again, that is my personal taste as i like Logitech.

Hope it helped some of you

Cheers


----------



## Waynergy (Jan 6, 2007)

Wired mouse and keyboard serve me well. I have a bluetooth Microsoft IntelliMouse which is very comfy but I seldomly use it, and sometimes couldn't find it because it's wireless.


----------



## Akai (Sep 27, 2003)

Macified said:


> Does BestBuy price match? I bought a wireless mighty mouse last week at $79.


I did the same, went in today with my reciept and BestBuy matched futureshops price no problem.


----------



## macguy.nielsen (Sep 18, 2004)

HowEver said:


> As above, yes, should be good for $3 more off.
> 
> They may refuse saying "We're the same store." You are welcome at that point to say, "Good, I have some FutureShop gift cards I want to use for this purchase." At that point, they will honour the pricematch.


Futureshop and Bestbuy will never say they won't price match eachother. They are completely different run stores and they are direct competitors. They're just owned by the same company. So no matter where you go, they still get your money


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## tarkin (Jan 22, 2007)

Staples has it for $49.99 as well. Picked mine up there since FS was sold out in Windsor.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## macguy.nielsen (Sep 18, 2004)

HowEver said:


> They pull this all the time, just not always successfully. Perhaps though some edict has come down to the contrary, since I haven't heard of it happening in the last few weeks.


I work at Futureshop, so trust me when I say this SHOULD NOT happen. Only a very uninformed and non-customer savvy associate will say something like you are implying.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

(I didn't want to start a new thread since the Logitech V270 was already mentioned in this one.)

Logitech V270 is on sale at Best Buy for $51.99 (from $69.99) until April 5.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## smoky (Nov 26, 2006)

bishopandarlo said:


> I've been using my new Wireless MM for a few hours now and I'm liking so far.
> 
> <...>
> 
> There are instructions included on how to clean the mouse and scroll ball. It basically says to use a damp lint free cloth and rotate the ball.


Still like it? Hi, I came to this thread through a search following exasperation with my wireless MM. It won't scroll. I've read the online official and unofficial advice. I've done everything but wave dead chickens. It came with a Mac Pro last October - I'm wondering if there would be a point in calling Apple, since I purchased AppleCare? AT this point, if someone on the phone suggested cleaning with a lint-free cloth, I think I'd just toss it. The product is nice when it works, but it clearly has a design flaw.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

smoky said:


> It won't scroll. I've read the online official and unofficial advice. I've done everything but wave dead chickens. It came with a Mac Pro last October - I'm wondering if there would be a point in calling Apple, since I purchased AppleCare? AT this point, if someone on the phone suggested cleaning with a lint-free cloth, I think I'd just toss it. The product is nice when it works, but it clearly has a design flaw.


You're not near an AASP or Apple Store are you? If so they'll fix it or replace it, as it's still within your 1 year warranty.

I've found that My Mighty Mouse stop scrolling down about twice a month. I use rubbing alcohol (after a suggestion I was given at the Apple Store) and a paper towel. It fixes it right away. Turn the mouse upside down and rub furiously. 

I hope that helps? MM do have a design flaw, as you've stated. They always Gum up.


----------



## smoky (Nov 26, 2006)

fyrefly said:


> You're not near an AASP or Apple Store are you? If so they'll fix it or replace it, as it's still within your 1 year warranty.
> 
> I've found that My Mighty Mouse stop scrolling down about twice a month. I use rubbing alcohol (after a suggestion I was given at the Apple Store) and a paper towel. It fixes it right away. Turn the mouse upside down and rub furiously.
> 
> I hope that helps? MM do have a design flaw, as you've stated. They always Gum up.


Rubbing alcohol? Hmmm, I've just tried a bout of it - some improvement, but not yet fixed. Maybe I'll see what Apple has to say. Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## jmlachance (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re Alcohol*



smoky said:


> Rubbing alcohol? Hmmm, I've just tried a bout of it - some improvement, but not yet fixed. Maybe I'll see what Apple has to say. Thanks for your suggestions!


 AAhhhh...i don't think you're supposed to drink it, it's meant to be used on the mouse...


----------



## smoky (Nov 26, 2006)

jmlachance said:


> AAhhhh...i don't think you're supposed to drink it, it's meant to be used on the mouse...


Hmmm, that might explain why the screen started to look fuzzy.


----------



## jmlachance (Nov 6, 2005)

*Fuzzy screen*

Yep, that would do it....


----------



## bishopandarlo (Mar 22, 2006)

Is it possible that there is dust on the optical lens? This has happened to me a few times, and I'll just blow into it to clear it. I'm not sure if this would affect the scrolling ball though.

And I'm sure checking that Scrolling Options in system prefs is not turned off, would have been just short of waving dead chickens, right?


----------



## smoky (Nov 26, 2006)

To follow up, I decided to call AppleCare, and they are sending me a new mouse. It was a truly pain-free call. I do suspect this is a frequent issue, as the support gentleman spent perhaps less than 30 seconds before suggesting that they send a replacement. 

An interesting thing I learned is that AppleCare extends to certain peripherals/extras purchased *with* a Mac. RAM and the Airport line are also on this list. 

I did spend some time further searching the web, and people who have taken problem Mighty Mice apart have photographed the sensors, which look like they can be jammed well beyond anything externally applied friction, air, or safe solvents can dislodge. The wikipedia article has some good links.

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## infinity8 (Feb 19, 2006)

guytoronto said:


> Do yourself a favour, and stay away from the Apple Wireless Mouse.
> 
> The Logitech V270 is vastly superior. http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pr...angid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10075011&catid=14265


I totally agree, I own one and it kicks ass, fits beautifully in my hand and responds like a whip.


----------

